# Dennison Cased Smiths



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi again

Just thought you'd like to see the complete set of Dennison screwback cases as fitted to Smiths watch movements. Left to right they are Dennison case refs. 12897, 12880 and 12890.



















The 12897 was introduced in around 1955 and was exclusively used for Smiths DeLuxe models A560 (shown) and the black dialled A563.

The 12880 originated as a chromed-brass-with-stainless-steel screwback case for the waterproof version of the DeLuxe model and of course was the one taken to the top of Mt. Everest with Edmund Hillary in 1953. The gold version appeared in about 1958 with the introduction of Smiths new 19J Imperial - the model number was I.506. It was later used for the superb 18J Garrard presentation watches up to 1965.

The 12890 was as described in the previous post - introduced in 1965 when Smiths wanted a high quality case for their large dialled (30mm dia) Astral.

All the Dennison screwback cases were reserved by Smiths for their top of the range DeLuxe and Imperial (both later renamed Everest) models. They were never used with the Astral movements until the 12890 case in 1965. By that time Smiths had dropped the Deluxe and Imperial names.

Cheers


----------

